# Gentoo σε VirtualBox,παράλειψη αλλαγής root password

## geodoomgr

Εγκατέστησα σε virtualbox το gentoo ,σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1

και στο βήμα 8.c. System Information , που έλεγε να αλλάξουμε το root password,

δεν έκανα τίποτε διότι νωρίτερα είχα κάνει την διαδικασία που περιγράφεται στο 

Code Listing 3.5: Changing the root password

και δυστυχώς δεν κατάλαβα οτι έπρεπε να ξαναγίνει και στο βήμα 8c, πάλι.

Οπότε τώρα ενώ έχει γίνει (υποθέτω σωστά) η εγκατάσταση,με lilo ως φορτωτή εκκίνησης

απο τον εικονικό σκληρό δίσκο του virtualbox,

μου ζητάει login για να ξεκινήσει και φυσικά βάζοντας σαν username=root και 

password=αυτό που είχα δηλώσει στο βήμα 3.5 , το θεωρεί λανθασμένο.

Πώς μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω εκκίνηση απο το εικονικό live-cd για να αλλάξω κάποιες παραμέτρους ίσως

στο /etc/conf... (δεν ξέρω που μπορεί να είναι ο χρήστης root) 

και να βρώ το τρεχων password?

Υποθέτω οτι η ερώτησή μου θα είναι χρήσιμη και για όσους κάνουν εγκατάσταση

σε κανονικό PC και κατά λάθος παραλείψουν το βήμα 8c.

----------

## geodoomgr

Τελικά βρήκα μια απάντηση που μου έλυσε το πρόβλημα, 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-886064-highlight-root+password.html

αυτά που λέει ο χρήστης sebaro, αναλυτικότατα.

Αν υπήρχε μόνο η απάντηση  του jcTux θα χρειαζόμουν πάνω απο 30' 

για να συνδυάσω αυτά που γράφει  στα βήματα 4f και 6a

 (Code Listing 1.4: Mounting /proc and /dev  και 

Code Listing 1.5: Chrooting into the new environment)

και να εκτελέσω τελικά την 

passwd

Τώρα έχω βάλει στις ρυθμίσεις του virtualbox μόνο τον εικονικό σκληρό δίσκο

και ξεκινάει το σύστημά μου κανονικά!

Είμαι έτοιμος να συνεχίσω απο το σημείο 11. Finalizing your Gentoo Installation

του http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1

Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να βάλω το KDE.

----------

